# Strikeforce: Ray Sefo vs Valentijn Overeem



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

300k on Sefo.

This will be exciting.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The not so good Reem gets put to sleep easily if he stands with Sugar Ray. Should be an exciting fight to watch.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sefo taps!



> Round 1 - Leg kick by Sefo lands. Nice overhand right counter punch by Sefo and an Overeem head kick is blocked. Right hand by Sefo lands. Another straight right hand by Sefo now. Push kick by Overeem. Oveem shoots and gets the takedown. Neck crank by Overeem and Sefo is forced to tap out. Huh...go figure, he doesn't know how to defend a neck crank. Valentijn Overeem wins by submission (neck crank), round 1.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/12/1989383/strikeforce-fedor-vs-silva-live-results-and-commentary

*This one was settled with the wrong fighter unfortunatly. I'll pay back all the Overeem betters, and the Sefo betters get lucky on this one.*

Paying back:

420atalon 100000 + .77
Toroian 20000 + .77
boatoar 6969 + .77
Mike28 250 10/13 + .77
Diokhan 82 + .77


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What? Overeem tapped him out with a neck crank I thought?

SJ's gonna be upset


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

pfffft. that is pennies to me  

must have been an exciting one! it definitely lasted as long as I thought it would.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SJ said:


> pfffft. that is pennies to me
> 
> must have been an exciting one! it definitely lasted as long as I thought it would.


More like pesos once I looked at your creds Just found it funny that a site would say that Sefo won the bout. Doesn't make much sense:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I sent those 5 guys their credits. Not good enough to do the .77 math on all those bets so I rounded up the payout to 1.00 and gave you more than the vbookie thread would have if I had clicked on the right guy. Sorry I did that. :thumbsdown:


----------

